# dritte RewriteRule greift nicht



## PatrickS (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine .htaccess-Datei, die ich mir trotz ihres geringen Umfangs muehevoll im Internet zusammengebastelt habe...


RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /

RewriteRule ^(.*)\.html$ index.php?id=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^get.php/(.*) get.php?filename=$1


Der IST-Stand ist der folgende:
Rufe ich eine Seite wie domain.de/hallowelt.html auf, wird domain.de/index.php?id=hallowelt erreicht, soweit genau das, was ich moechte. 
Auch, wenn ich z. B. domain.de/get/1229/hallowelt aufrufe, wird domain.de/get.php?filename=hallowelt erreicht. Passt auch!

Nun moechte ich aber noch, dass man neben domain.de/get/1229/hallowelt zusaetzlich domain.de/get/1229/hallowelt*.html* aufrufen kann, welches auf domain.de/index.php?id=get&filename=hallowelt verweisen soll.

Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin.. fuer mein laienhaftes Verstaendnis, haette ich folgendes fuer richtig gehalten:
RewriteRule ^get.php/(.html) index.php?id=get&filename=$1

Klappt aber nicht.. 

Habt ihr zufaellig einen Tipp?
Ich komm damit wirklich nicht zurecht.


----------

